

Google Trends: Django, Ruby on Rails and Asp.NET MVC - replete
http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=django+python,ruby+on+rails,asp.net+mvc

======
jl00080
Still not very clear what does this trend stuff represent.From the chart,can I
say more people use asp.net MVC? Can I say asp.net MVC is relative new or hard
to use?

